# New supercharger kit for KA24DE w/ install writeup



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey guys, dunno if you were aware but there is a new supercharger kit on the market from Knight, and from what I've read its Thomas Knight-designed and uses an Eaton m62 unit like in the Xterra.

Someone bought the kit and installed it on their kouki 240sx, the kit they used was one of the pre-production models so it doesn't have all of the bells and whistles the finished product will include, and requires some diy skill...



dickie said:


> by justin shar aka sharjt
> 
> We started by first repining and swapping to a ’95 ecu with a previously installed bikirom. Then to avoid the O2 sensor problem we installed a wideband O2 in the secondary position. Also previously installed was a 4-2-1 stainless steel header, 3in custom exhaust and walbro fuel pump. We also had already removed all EGR crap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

so... what happened?


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

sorry, theres some followup:

the guys that installed it ran into some problems with their bikirom board and had to reinstall the original untuned ecu. its running rich and cant be dynoed in its current state, but the user is looking at around 240 hp and a little more ft.lbs after a decent tune.


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

I have looked in to supercharging my 240. I have seen that kind of setup on ebay...yeah, I would not have bought it. Anyway, I like the procharger setup. Custom mount it around the factory airbox location, run it with a FMIC, and to the most common things like if you would turbo the KA. Along with exhaust, and every thing to make a reliable DD. But that is still just my dream. With the stock 9.5:1 compression a procharger can run about 12psi with a intercooler, and Max horsepower increase is 80%. or so the packet say's that I got in the mail.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont think people realize how big this could be. i put this on another forum i frequent as well and the thread is blowing up. this s/c setup has HUGE potential.
ka24de supercharger install with pics inside - Nissanclub.com Nissan Enthusiast Forums


----------

